# Rasensamen



## axel (25. Feb. 2008)

Guten Morgen Teichfreunde !

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich welche Rasensamensorte am besten als Umrandung für meinem Teich geeignet ist ? 
Es gibt ja verschiedene Rasensorten . Ich weiß nicht welchen ich da am besten nehmen soll.
Nur soviel , Der Rasen wird wird eher wenig belaufen sein . 
Habe dunkle lehmhaltige Erde als Boden der sicher Feuchtigkeit gut halten kann . Extra anfahren lassen weil wir sonst nur lockeren Sandboden haben der sich im Sommer gern zu Staub entwickelt  

Gruß 

axel


----------



## Joachim (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Alsooo, wenn du nicht viel mähen willst und auf ein sattes Grün nicht fixiert bist, dann könnte man ja mal die Sorte ausfindig machen, die der Flughafen (Leipzig/Halle) bei uns benutzt - denn das Gras dort wächst sehr langsam und erreicht insgesammt nur eine niedrige bis mitlere Höhe ...


----------



## chromis (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft Dir dieser link weiter;
http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=98264

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## axel (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Hallo Joachim und Rainer !

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten  

Joachim der Rasen wie Du ihn beschrieben hast , würde mir gefallen.
Ich sag Dir noch Bescheid ob ich auf Dein Angebot zurückkomme . 

Rainer das ist ja ein sehr informativer Link den Du da gefunden hast .
Habs mir gleich zu den Favotieten genommen und werds studieren .
Danke dafür  

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag 

Gruß  axel


----------



## Armin (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Ahoi,

Loretta Superrasen sollte gut geeignet sein.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dr.J (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Hallo Axel,

auf jedem Fall KEINEN "Berliner Tiergarten". Das ist der letzte Dr..k. Voll verseucht mit Unkraut.


----------



## axel (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Hallo Armin und Jürgen !

Jürgen ich glaub in die Falle mit dem Berliner Tiergarten wär ich bestimmt getappt ohne das Forum hier.  

Armin hab mir mal die Zusammensetzung von Loretta Superrasen angesehen .
Das ist eine ganz gute Mischung . Ich werd mir den besorgen  

Gruß   

axel


----------



## axel (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Hallo Teich und Gartenfreunde !

Der Loretta Superrasensamen ist eingetroffen  
Hatte noch einen Gutschein von Quelle  
Wann sähe ich den Rasen denn am besten aus , damit das dann auch etwas wird ?
( bei Vollmond  )
Ich mein den Monat der am besten dafür geeignet ist .
Hat jemeand einen Rat ?

Liebe Grüße

axel


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Das könnte dich interessieren:

http://www.lwg.bayern.de/gartenakad...ngestaltung_ziergarten/linkurl_0_0_0_4254.pdf

http://www.aros.cz/de/pece-o-travnik/

und vor allem:
http://www.sl-plan.de/Naturrasen/Naturrasen.htm


----------



## axel (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Hallo Joachim !

Da bleibt ja keine Frage mehr offen  
Danke für die Links  
Jetzt sonnige Grüße aus Borkwalde !
Aber der Wind bläst noch tüchtig .

axel


----------



## Dr.J (2. März 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Hallo Axel,

nur zur Info. In 1 Monat kommt der Loretta auch bei uns zum Einsatz. Unser Gärtner hat uns den wärmstens empfohlen.


----------



## axel (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Hallo Gartenfreunde 

Ich hab mal ne Frage . In welchem Monat macht Ihr die Herbstdüngung für Euren Rasen ?
Bei einer Herbstdüngung wird er im Frühjahr schneller grün hab ich gelesen.
Ach noch was . Ich hatte Loretta Superrasen ausgesäht . 
Kann ich allen nur wärmstens empfehlen  
Schön dichter Wuchs und sattes Grün . 
Bis jetzt hat weder Moos noch Unkraut ne Chance gehabt . 

Lg
axel


----------



## ferryboxen (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

hallo

wenn ihr etwas über rasen - pflege etc. erfahren

wollt. 

ab zum nächsten golfclup.....die greenkeepers sind meistens sehr

hilfsbereit. da in jedem golfclub unterschiedliche wuchshöhen gebraucht

werden , sind sie auf jeden fall gute ansprechpartner.

ich habe vor ein paar jahren für einen bekannten dort nachgefragt.

bin bestens informiert worden und habe sogar noch eine tüte mit

spezieller rasenmischung geschenkt bekommen. mein bekannter

schwärmt noch heute davon.

gruss lothar


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rasensamen*

Hi,

ich kann euch nur Rasensorten von Wolf Garten oder Eurogreen empfehlen.

Sehr gut eignet sich der Loretta und bei Schatten im Garten der Supra (jetzt heißt er Premium).

Ihr solltet bei der Neuanlage möglichst das Kombipaket mit dem Startdünger verwenden. Und mit einem vernünpftigen Streuwagen ausbringen.

Ich habe sehr viel Infos zum Thema Rasensamen und Pflege zusammengetragen bevor es bei mir mal endlich richtig losging. Gern mach ich mal spätert einen Bericht zum Thema Rasenneuanlaghe und Bewässerungsbau via Sprinkler.

Ebenfalls stehe ich in engem Kontakt zu einem sehr netten Wissenschaftler (Rainer Wiese) der auch euch sicher eure Fragen in dem Pinbord (auf der wolf-garten.de) dort unter Service, professionell beantworten wird wenn dies nicht schon dargestellt sein sollte.

Gern gebe ich euch auch ein paar Tipps und helfe bei Problemen.


Also ich kann euch wirklich nur empfehlen ein etwas teureres Saatgut zu kaufen und nicht auf Masse von nem billigen zu setzten !

Es gibt leute die wundern sich das bei denen die Keimung 4 Wochen dauert, bei mir was bei dem Suprarasen 3 Tage. Der Wolfrasen wächst speziell in die Breite und nicht höhe so verdrängt er fein das evtl. auftretende Unkraut.

Die Farbe ist auch supertoll.

Der Rasen ist nun 8 Wochen alt, unkrautfrei und superdicht gewachsen, auf den angehängten Bildern seht ihr das Wachstum.

PS: Herbstrasendünger ist nur für die Überwinterung des Rasens bestimmt, er enthält mehr Kalium welches die Rasengräser stärk und so vor Kälte schützt - aber genauers dazu steht im Pinboard


----------

